# Osborn on Beethoven



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ludwig van B. Probably sketched after listening to #9, first movement, would be my guess. Note: if you tap on (I am on iPad) the image, you'll get a larger, sharper image that you can expand/contract.


----------

